# Buck's testicles undescended



## The Haven Rabbitry (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a californian buck that will be 6 months old on the 20th of this month. This is my first experience with this breed, but his testicles are not descended. I don't know if being large breed, it takes longer? But I am a bit concerned. I have double checked him, and he's definitely a male. Any help would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2010)

They should have dropped by now. Be certain that he's not just retracting them - sometimes it's difficult to tell.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a male that had reversed testicles. When he went in for a neuter he basically got a spay because they were up inside. So that is always a possibility. We always thought he was sucking them up too until finally just bringing him in.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 10, 2010)

It could be from changes in the weather, its summer in USA am I correct?

Some bucks balls dont drop until they are 7 - 8 months old, excspeicaly in Bigger breeds, Californaions, Americans, New Zealand and so on...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2010)

It's the equivalent of February down under--usually our hottest month of the year. We had Hutch for about 4months before his finally showed, so he was probably around 7 months. Was so happy I could finally take him in too, as he was a major pest to our son although he never bothered me.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 10, 2010)

We had one buck that never dropped testicles even by 9 months old. so we sold him as a pet, self neutered sorta since i know they are not viable since the body temp is too high. That buck is several years old now and perfectly happy pet.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 11, 2010)

Crypt orchid is the technical term for non descending testicles. This could be a possibility. If the testicles don't drop by 8months then you can assume that he is one.
I know the percentage or his chances of being sterile is very high but not 100%

AND it is genetic


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I'm a veterinary technician, so I know all about cryptorchids. I don't plan on breeding him if they don't descend, I just wondered if maybe it would take a bit longer for them to descend. I'm just bummed because he comes from Al Roland's line and he's a really nice prospect. SO, we'll see. I'll give him a bit more time.... Another question, someone had mentioned the heat playing a factor, but wouldn't the testicles be more likely to descend if they were overheated??? Thanks to everyone for your imput. I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## The Haven Rabbitry (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a veterinary technician, so I'm familiar with cryptorchids. I guess I was just wondering if it might take a bit more time since he's a large breed rabbit. I guess we'll give him a bit more time, but I don't plan on breeding a rabbit with undescended testicles, as it is one of my pet peeves with our doggie clients. He's from Al Roland's line, so it's unfortunate if this is the case, he looked like a great prospect. SO, we'll see. Thanks for the advice. Also, I was wondering, someone had mentioned the heat playing a factor, but wouldn't the testicles be MORE likely to descend in the hot weather as they are cooler outside the body?? And, also wanted to know, how can you tell if they are just retracting the testicles?? I can't even palpate them at this stage (trying to feel further up for them and manually bring them down). Is there something else I can do??? 

Thanks to all!


----------

